# Anglesey this week? First time in mh.



## tony645 (Sep 26, 2010)

First night away in our newly aquired motorhome possibly this wednesday, just for one night though, sue fancies Anglesey, any suggestions for a site? preferably near a beach to walk the dog etc.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Loads of wildcamping spots on Anglesey, why bother with a site?


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

I've only ever stayed in chalets on Anglesey but there's a cracking beach at Newbwrch on the west coast, although I doubt you can wild camp on that one


----------



## tony645 (Sep 26, 2010)

I`ve no problem with wild camping but as far as sue is concerned its a no no at this moment, she`s convinced it would be our last day on earth, definitely get robbed, murdered etc. she`ll come round to it after we`ve survived a site or two.


----------



## The-Clangers (Sep 18, 2009)

Have a look on ukcampsite.co.uk.

David


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

There is a little farm site near to the beach at Moelfre, which is a lovely little village (a bit like Doc martin village) think its on uk campsites sites, sorry I cant remember the name.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Caravan Club site near Benlech (Cae Mawr) is about 1 mile from nice beach. Its a no facilities site so not expensive.
Also there is a nice CL site at Newborough near a huge beach, short walk through the forest to access it.



Trevor


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Heres a few from the Campsite Reviews

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=show_matches&Region=Anglesey

Charlie


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

Haven't tried this site Church Bay but it's on my list of sites to try. It's just yards from the beach and coastal path and there's a good but pricey seafood restaurant close by and a cafe by the beach but not sure if it is open out of season. 
When our children were little we spent several holidays at Church Bay in a rented cottage and enjoyed watching the Air Sea Rescue helicopter pilots training in the bay.
Lesley

Edit: This one looks interesting too if you're members of C+CC. 
Looking at it on Google map it is very closed to beach and nature reserve.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

We go to Anglesey quite often and we have never been on a campsite, in fact we have not been on one all year.
A couple of photo's of our van location right by the sea and the visitors that were inquisitive about us.
You don't get this on a campsite, all you can see is caravans.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Nearby at Caernarfron


----------

